

The firmware that missed one tiny detail - DrJokepu
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2010/07/06/10034692.aspx

======
JoeAltmaier
Almost all firmware is extremely dodgy. The only common denominator is, they
shipped the instant it worked the first time. All commands not vital to the
driver, don't work.

